# Skeleton Cage Tutorial



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I like this and I like the metal cage ones that look like large bird cages! Great info!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this. Now I've got yet another project to add to my "to-make" list.


----------



## SpiderMonkey (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm glad I found it too! My daughter and I are going to add one of these to our graveyard this season, along with a corpsed skeleton inside of it.


----------



## Chilliboo (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks heaps Spider Monkey! Great plans on a great site. Cheap and easy gets me every time when the result looks like neither 
Cheers


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

These can be made on a budget. This is an old photo. I made this with about $10 worth of plaster lathe from Home Depot. It has held up to today. The basic framework is just some scrap 1" x 2" lumber. Wood glue and 1" staples hold the lathe to the frame.

The same old cheap latex skeleton still resides in it 10 years later.










Eric.


----------

